# bios update failure / bios replacement failure



## Werner (Jan 31, 2006)

I have an HP Pavilion ze4540ca notebook. Last month an online bios update failed. The notebook would not power up. After reading many posts of others with the same problem (yes I won't update my bios again) I ordered a replacement bios. I had the bios installed today and now it powers on and off continuously every few seconds and can only be turned off with the reset button or pulling the battery or cord. It won't boot from a floppy boot disk. Any ideas whats happening here and is the password in the original bios maybe required for startup? Maybe the original bios needs to be reprogramed as the password would still be there! Any help is appreciated.
An added note for others to beware!! My ze4540ca (similar to Compaq 2100) , according to HP has a motherboard part # 319612-001 which has an AMD CPU. (Wrong)!! My notebook motherboard # is 319449-001 with a Intel 2.4 CPU. Check part under DRAM chip bottom of notebook. Are we getting BIOS updated with wrong code online?? I'm checking further.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 31, 2006)

my idea would be something wrong with the new bios.. having had a word with whoever fitted it for u i would think about flashing it.. assuming the guy is okay with the idea or hasnt any better ones..

trog


----------



## Werner (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for taking the interest. You may be right. I've added to my last post.   Werner


----------



## SMDBIOS (Apr 5, 2006)

*Compaq and HP BIOS update confusion*

Hello, 

We do BIOS recovery on the HP and Compaq models several times per week. In some cases there is a great deal of cross reference that is needed in order to obtain the correct BIOS file. Usually, the specific model number found on the bottom of the laptop is enough. 

We have found with models outside of the USA seem to have the most "inaccurate" model number mix-ups. For example, yesterday we had a HP ZE4523EA show up, after about an hour of cross referencing and trying various BIOS files for different models, the ONLY BIOS file that would work was a Compaq Presario 2175US. 

This is a serious problem. 

Joe K 

AQS Computer Services
http://www.aqstech.com
aqs12@adelphia.net


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 5, 2006)

If they had flashed it with the wrong BIOS without even testing the PC afterword that could explain it.  Take it back to the store, but make sure they don't charge you for additional repairs, those places can be expensive and you have already paid them to fix a problem which they have not.  If you think your PC might me something like SMDBIOS descriped make sure you tell them they may have used the wrong BIOS even though they used the one for the correct model, and may have to try several others.  If the repair store truely flashed or replaced your BIOS the password should not still be there, but if you think it is you can try to reset you BIOS by removing the CMOS battery (looks like a watch battery) for around 30 seconds or so. Make sure you unplug it and remove the main battery too. This should clear any BIOS settings, it won't help however, if your BIOS is incorrect or corrupted.


----------



## Werner (Apr 6, 2006)

My problems are over. I swapped the motherboard (319449-001 Intel CPU) with
 (319612-001 and the AMD CPU) and now works fine. I had trouble with getting the original board replacements to cooperate. This current bios is out of date - who cares. My experience with HP/Compaq notebook failure is sell what is left for parts and invest in a new notebook other than HP/Compaq.  Thanks for your interest and good luck.


----------



## SonnyM (Jan 1, 2007)

*Possible Solution to COMPAQ 2100 AMD Laptop*

I have a floppy disk or CD and programs and flash bios that may restore a "Completely Dead" COMPAQ 2100 AMD Laptop when it has died because of a BIOS FLASH that had gone wrong.
I will be glad to send it to you in Floppy format, or on CD.  Will include full instructioins on how to reboot the dead computer.  Cost will be:  $25.00 for Floppy or CD. to cover material and shipping.  I cannot quarentee that it will work on your particular laptop, but it beats replacing a motherboard or sending it in to HP to be repaired, because in most cases they will tell you that the Motherboard needs to be replaced, and that will cost you in excess of $700.00.  As I said, I will not quarentee that it will work on your particular laptop, but in most cases it will, and this will save you hundreds of dollars.
Contact me at:  sonnymhsd@earthlink.net   for more informatiion....


----------

